# Shakeup in The Firearms World



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There is a little bit of a shakeup in the firearms industry the last few days.

Ruger is purchasing Marlin

Sierra gets Barnes

Vista gets Remington ammo

Franklin Armory gets Bushmaster

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/r...mington-ammo-franklin-armory-gets-bushmaster/


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Wow, that’s crazy! With some of Marlin’s stuff, there was a definite decline in quality when Remington Acquired them. Will be interesting to see what Ruger does does with it.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm wondering if the selling group is getting antsy about a possible change in the White House, and selling before its to late to fund possible actions against firearm companies?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Remington/Cerberus Capital Management declared bankruptcy back in July, the second time in 2 years.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ruger has really grown in recent years. 

I’m surprised they haven’t started marketing more crap with their logo on it like Browning does.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

What is the obligation, as far as quota, do firearm manufacturers have to meet annually?

A change in the WH and a decrease in military spending (and possibly police spending), the one thing to keep the variety of manufacturers floating are citizens buying more and more just to have them because it's fun to shoot.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Selling firearms and munitions companies seems silly when Helmut Norpoth's primary model is saying what it does, just like in 2016....and for 25 out of 27 of the previous elections.


----------

